# Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?



## citcat (28. Sep. 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich bin neu und ein totaler Teichanfänger. Ich habe einen großen Garten, der jedoch weder Strom noch Wasser hat. Deshalb möchte ich einen Teich anlegen, der mit vielen Sauerstoffpflanzen und Solarwasserspielen ein Biotop für Amphibien und Wassertiere bietet. Fische werden NICHT einziehen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr über Erfahrungen mit einer kleinen eingegrabenen Plastikwanne (1m² Wasseroberfläche, 30 cm tief) gesammelt und dort über 6 Monate glasklares Wasser gehabt durch __ Froschbiss, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und __ Schnecken. Es lebten zwischenzeitlich bis zu 3 __ Frösche in meinem "Tümpel".
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass eine befreundete Gartennachbarin Wasser hat und ich also in den Sommermonaten immer mal auffüllen konnte. Das wird auch in Zukunft so sein!

Nun zu meinem neuen Teich.
Ich bekomme eine gebrauchtes Teichbecken mit den ungefähren Maßen: 2m x 1,5m und ca 70 cm tief. Genaue Maße weiß ich erst bei Abholung. Es hat einen großen Biotoprand.
Nun habe ich überlegt das Becken jetzt im Herbst einzugraben. Das Wasser aus meiner kleinen Schale samt Pflanzen etc. dorthinein zu füllen und das Becken über die kalte Jahreszeit langsam vollregnen zu lassen. So wäre das neue Wasser gleich mit meinem guten Minibiotop-Wasser geimpft und ich müsste nicht so viel Leitungswasser von meiner Nachbarin nehmen.
Ich müsste natürlich viele Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten für Frösche und Insekten bauen und einen Igelschutzzaun, damit niemand ertrinkt, solange das Wasser noch nicht bis zum Rand reicht.

Ist das so überhaupt möglich? Oder habe ich dann im Frühjahr eine stinkende Grube mit gekipptem Wasser?

Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe
Viele Grüße, Annika


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Hallo Annika , 
ich hatte auch mal so ein Biotop, allerdings mit Folie, und nur ca 60 cm tief. 
Da gab es auch keinen Wasseranschluß, aber das Waser selbst, ( Regen und Schnee ) war 
immer glasklar ! 
Ich würde es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## citcat (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Huhu, danke für die Antwort... Ja aber macht es Sinn das Becken jetzt einzugraben? Ich möchte Pflanzen und Wasser nicht verlieren. Müsste es aber ansonsten beim ersten Frost ausleeren und die Pflanzen kompostieren, weil mein Minitümpel natürlich durchfrieren würde... 

Das bräche mir das Herz.


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Annika,
ich weiß nicht, ob das Becken bis zum Frost noch voll wird ,und ob Deine Pflanzen das überleben.
Meine haben jeden Winter überstanden .


----------



## citcat (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Huhu,

nun ist der Teich da und ich bin etwas unglücklich damit. Es ist ein sehr steiles Heissner-Becken, das zwar 1000 Liter fasst aber keine Pflanzzonen hat!! Nur Tiefwasser. Maße sind 1,50 x 2,25 x 70 (siehe Foto). 
Da ich es geschenkt bekommen hab ist das schon ok, aber meine Idee eines naturnahen Teichs wird nun noch schwerer umzusetzen sein.
Habe entschieden das Becken erstmal mit vielen Vogel- und Igelschutztreppen in den Boden zu lassen und zu füllen (Leitungswasser bis oben hin - sonst ist es sogar für Katzen eine Todesfalle).
Werde dann nach etwas Steh-Zeit meine Pflanzen und das Wasser aus dem jetzigen Tümpel rüberfüllen und es in den Winter entlassen.

Im Frühjahr fange ich dann das Projekt Ufergraben mit Ufermatten und Pflanztaschen für die steilen Ufer des Beckens an. Außerdem gibt es wohl auch Schwimmende Pflanzinseln. Die gibt es dann auch. Und natürlich weiterhin Ausstiegsrampen für Igel und Kleingetier...

Meine Frage jetzt: MUSS ICH UNTER EIN FERTIGBECKEN EIN TEICHVLIES LEGEN??

Ne oder?

Viele liebe Grüße,
Annika

PS: Mir wurde auch gesagt es hätte 80 cm. Das war mein Minimum, was ich wollte. Nun hat es nur 70... meint ihr das friert durch bei 1000 Litern? :shock


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Hallo Annika,

so übel ist das Becken doch ned - das wird schon

so ein Becken sollte mit Sand eingeschwemmt werden damit es eben aufliegt und es keine Hohlräume ums Becken gibt.

keine Pflanzzonen  - ein paar Backsteine auf gestapelt und schon hast du verschiedenere Höhen für die unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen.


----------



## Tiroler (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Guten Morgen,
nach langem Beobachten und "Mitlesen" im Forum möchte ich mit dieser Frage aktiv werden und bezüglich 'Wasser einfüllen im Herbst' meine erste Frage stellen: mein erster Teich ist derzeit im Entstehen (Folie, ca 25 m2, Tiefe max. 1,40, Volumen ??, mit Bachlauf) und da frage ich mich ob es besser ist den Teich schon im Herbst mit Wasser zu füllen und im Frühjahr einen Teil des Wassers auszulassen und zu bepflanzen oder ob ich den Teich über den Winter leer lasse (das Schneewasser würde den Teich dann wohl spätestens im Frühjahr gefüllt haben) und im Frühjahr mit Bepflanzen und füllen durchstarte.
Vielen Dank für Tips.

"Der Tiroler" Markus


----------



## mitch (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Hallo Markus ,

ich denke es ist besser den Teich zufüllen, ned das sonst die Seitenwände den Winter über einbrechen und du im Frühlahr viel unnötige Arbeit hast.

zum Pflanzen kann man ja immer was rauspumpen.


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichbecken (Plastik) im Herbst vollregnen lassen?*

Hi

Die durchschnittliche Niederschlagsmenge in Deutschland sind ca. 800 mm/Jahr. Es ist also nicht zu erwarten, dass sich dein Teich bis zum Frühjahr allein durch Niederschlag füllen wird. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du nicht einmal die Hälfte erwarten können. Es sei den, du kannst auch den aufs Dach fallenden Niederschlag nutzen. Aber Regenwasser zur Ergänzung und zum permanenten Wasserwechsel zu nutzen ist durch aus sinnvoll.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

